# Combat Sub Aquarius



## Dennis Smith

Tested to 500m, with He valve and ceramic bezel. Again...It also has the funny new logo replacing the traditional crown logo. Too bad about that.

Novelties


----------



## wtma

Wow...that is a great looking divers!! Love the color.


----------



## Emre

Now that's a cool timepiece. Well designed and proportional, looks kinda stealth with the strong Combat DNA. I would never need that HE valve but again I don't fly also while having Airman watches Nice surprise for Baselworld 2016


----------



## anarasanen

Very nice looking watch. I just wish Glycine would do something about that date window. Like remove it.


----------



## chris slack

46mm !!! I suppose it would make a nice wall clock


----------



## Dennis Smith

chris slack said:


> 46mm !!! I suppose it would make a nice wall clock


Interesting. I'm guessing and hoping that's a misprint. Maybe it's the lug-to-lug measurement put in the wrong location?


----------



## ccwatchmaker

Perhaps someone could explain to me a scenario where a helium valve would be useful. Although I haven't been diving in over fifty years, I am aware that divers sometimes breathe a mixture of helium and oxygen rather than compressed air when they planning to stay down for a long time period, or are going deep enough that the nitrogen in compressed air can cause nitrogen narcosis.


Additionally, I am aware that helium atoms are so small that if a watch is exposed to helium under high pressure the helium will pass through an acrylic crystal, and pressurize the watch. Then when the external pressure is reduced, such as a diver coming to the surface, the helium under pressure inside the watch will blow out the crystal. The purpose of the helium valve is to equalize the pressure inside the watch with the ambient pressure.


So, back to the first line, under what conditions would the watch be exposed to high-pressure helium? With my limited knowledge of diving, the only possibility I can conceive is if the diver is in a pressurized articulated diving suit, in which case the watch on the divers arm would not be visible, so what is the point of wearing a watch?


Am I the only person who sees a helium valve as a marketing gimmick, not to mention another opening in the watch case that may be subject to leaking if it is not properly maintained?


James Sadilek - ccwatchmaker


----------



## Toothbras

Lots of features on watches are marketing gimmicks. Pretty much any WR over 100m to start...


----------



## nymfan

anarasanen said:


> Very nice looking watch. I just wish Glycine would do something about that date window. Like remove it.


At least it's black.


----------



## Dennis Smith

You're right. It's mostly marketing gimmick, with a practical use only for long-term compression professional divers. Good link here:https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/opinion-too-much-hot-air-about-helium-release-valves


----------



## ccwatchmaker

Dennis,

Thank you, the Hodinkee article both answers my question and validates my opinion of helium valves.

James Sadilek -- ccwatchmaker


----------



## ZASKAR36

I am soo getting one of these. Love the black ceramic bezel and blue accents. This one is singing to me!!


----------



## commanche

MovementCalibre: Cal. No GL 224 Swiss automatic movementFunctions: hours, minutes and seconds, date display in windowSize: 11 1/2"Jewels: 25Power Reserve: 38 hoursHz: 4/28'800 vibrations per hourFinish: standardCase, Dial & HandsMaterial: stainless steel or stainless steel bezel guilty PVD coated orstainless steel black PVD coateddifferent colors of *aluminium inlay on the turning bezelDiameter*: 46mm without crownHeight: 10,60mm with solid backFinish: satin/polishedWaterproof: 50 atmBack: solid steel screwedGlass: flat sapphireDial: different colors of dials with Arabic numbers, all withSuper-LumiNova®different colors of dials with printed indexes, all withSuper-LumiNova®Hands: different colors of platting, all with Super-LumiNova®Crown: screw-down

Don't see anything about ceramic.

http://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_pmxwatchcollection/Combat_SUB_Aquarius-3946_en.pdf


----------



## Shikon

commanche said:


> MovementCalibre: Cal. No GL 224 Swiss automatic movementFunctions: hours, minutes and seconds, date display in windowSize: 11 1/2"Jewels: 25Power Reserve: 38 hoursHz: 4/28'800 vibrations per hourFinish: standardCase, Dial & HandsMaterial: stainless steel or stainless steel bezel guilty PVD coated orstainless steel black PVD coateddifferent colors of *aluminium inlay on the turning bezelDiameter*: 46mm without crownHeight: 10,60mm with solid backFinish: satin/polishedWaterproof: 50 atmBack: solid steel screwedGlass: flat sapphireDial: different colors of dials with Arabic numbers, all withSuper-LumiNova®different colors of dials with printed indexes, all withSuper-LumiNova®Hands: different colors of platting, all with Super-LumiNova®Crown: screw-down
> 
> *Don't see anything about ceramic.*


From your linked pdf:

Material:

stainless steel with engraved High-Tech ceramic turning bezelSuper-LumiNova® BG W9 blue emission dot at noon


----------



## publandlord

anarasanen said:


> Very nice looking watch. I just wish Glycine would do something about that date window. Like remove it.


It's true, no-date watches are popular with a subset of watch enthusiasts who are a subset of the general buying public. As such, removing the date window would quickly cause sales to dwindle almost to nothing and then guarantee that either the line is pulled or a date window is reintroduced. Both would cause harm to Glycine.


----------



## anarasanen

publandlord said:


> It's true, no-date watches are popular with a subset of watch enthusiasts who are a subset of the general buying public. As such, removing the date window would quickly cause sales to dwindle almost to nothing and then guarantee that either the line is pulled or a date window is reintroduced. Both would cause harm to Glycine.


An acceptable compromise would be placing the date window at 6 o'clock position.


----------



## im_your_huckleberry

I like it! But if it's truly 46mm it's a tad large.


----------



## trogdor1289

46mm...well its a good exercise in design I guess.


----------



## lorsban

Ooh! 46mm. Pretty bad ass. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

Shikon said:


> From your linked pdf:
> 
> Material:
> 
> stainless steel with engraved High-Tech ceramic turning bezelSuper-LumiNova® BG W9 blue emission dot at noon


My bad!

but 46 mm.. so close Glycine... so close.
On the other hand, this would be a great competitor against Oris Aquis small second as both are 46 mm and has integrated lugs. Which one do you guys prefer?


----------



## platinumEX

I'd be willing to give it a try, though 44mm would have been better. All Glycines I've had have been very comfortable - even my 46mm Airman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZIPPER79

Anybody see prices yet?
My druthers would be day/date.....


----------



## Dennis Smith

TimeZone : Industry News » N E W M o d e l - Glycine Combat Sub Aquarius

More news on a recent post on another forum, with price of 1990 Euros and a stated diameter of 43mm !!! So good news regarding size if correct.


----------



## taxg8r00

Anyone know what the retail is on this one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Smith

1990 Euros



taxg8r00 said:


> Anyone know what the retail is on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

I ordered the Aquarius from Klepsoo about a month ago. I'll post pictures when it arrives.

Meanwhile, Glycine posted some real life pictures on their Facebook page. Definitely not as svelte as the regular Combat Sub but I'm loving the knurling around the bezel.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

The lugs on the Aquarius are 22mm like the regular Combat Sub. I'm wondering if the bracelet will fit??? The inner lug shape looks identical in pics... Getting excited.


----------



## platinumEX

My Aquarius arrived today. It's really cool but hard to photograph due mostly to the domed crystal. It seems like the anti-reflective coating gives off a very blue glow at certain angles. The rubber strap seems nice but I have yet to size it. And despite the large case size, it really wraps around the wrist nicely.


----------



## lorsban

Even at 46mm tho those lugs curve way down so it might still be wearable for small wristed guys. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

platinumEX said:


> My Aquarius arrived today. It's really cool but hard to photograph due mostly to the domed crystal. It seems like the anti-reflective coating gives off a very blue glow at certain angles. The rubber strap seems nice but I have yet to size it. And despite the large case size, it really wraps around the wrist nicely.


I am Jealous! Can you help us measure lug to lug?


----------



## Jackalo626

That bezel is what dreams are made of. I have smaller wrist so I'm out but that's slick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

commanche said:


> I am Jealous! Can you help us measure lug to lug?


----------



## platinumEX

I played with the Aquarius a bit last night. A couple cool things I just noticed that I overlooked on Glycine's site.

- The hour hand, seconds hand and indexes are Super-LumiNova GL C1 (GREEN), while the minute hand and bezel dot are Super-LumiNova BG W9 (BLUE). I'll try to get a pic of this today.
- The rubber strap clasp has a built in, sliding type diving extension.

I removed the rubber strap and tried installed a regular Combat Sub bracelet. The shape seems perfect, but the tabs on the underside of the bracelet keep the springbars from reaching their holes. I'm hesitant to remove these tabs because without them the end links may tilt or wiggle. So, I reinstalled and sized the rubber strap. More wrist shots to come in the future.

This ceramic bezel is pretty amazing. Solid clicks but with some dampening (for lack of a better description) - no wiggle/play and a very nice feel.


----------



## commanche

Wakzzz~! 54mm lug to lug! :'( Despite the deep curvature, i dont think my tiny wrist can handle it.. Thanks anyway! And again, Wicked watch!


----------



## platinumEX

It's definitely a large watch but comfortable. My wrist is 7 1/4" for reference. It's so hard to get a clear picture with the domed sapphire...


----------



## nordwulf

This was posted on their FB page. Love at first sight!


----------



## heb

Nice enough, but the lack of fraction of a second hash marks will put a lot of people off. They are not used to it.

heb


----------



## sigel22

Hi platinumEX,
what about rubber strap and regular Combat Sub,did you try install it?


----------



## platinumEX

sigel22 said:


> Hi platinumEX,
> what about rubber strap and regular Combat Sub,did you try install it?


No, I didn't try that and no longer have either (downsizing). Great idea though!


----------



## sigel22

platinumEX said:


> No, I didn't try that and no longer have either (downsizing). Great idea though!


It's a pity.Thanks for answer!


----------



## casablancawatch

ccwatchmaker said:


> Perhaps someone could explain to me a scenario where a helium valve would be useful. Although I haven't been diving in over fifty years, I am aware that divers sometimes breathe a mixture of helium and oxygen rather than compressed air when they planning to stay down for a long time period, or are going deep enough that the nitrogen in compressed air can cause nitrogen narcosis.


a helium valve like this is not necessary in most diving but this watch was designed specifically for the most demanding diving situations with swiss diver/adventurer Remo Laeng, and that leaves out most diving scenarios...or non-diver posers like me who will buy this watch. the helium valve comes into play for extended time saturation diving in underwater enclosures where large amounts of helium get in the case by the time the dive is over. it is not a gimmick or sales promo. the only gimmick might be that Glycine has decided to sell a top level spec saturation diver watch to the public.

for myself, i am glad they do. i'd rather that & listen to people criticize them for being gimmicky, than not being able to get the watch at all.


----------



## casablancawatch

MY ORIGINAL COMMENT HERE SAID IT WAS 46MM WITH CROWN...I WAS WRONG. I JUST MEASURED MY PURCHASED COMBAT SUB AQUARIUS AND IT IS INDEED 50MM WITH THE CROWN. APOLOGIES.


----------



## casablancawatch

ACTUALLY I JUST MEASURED THE COMBAT SUB I JUST BOUGHT...IT IS INDEED 50MM WITH CROWN...46 WITHOUT....SORRY, MY COMMENT BELOW WAS WRONG.

as i just posted...the 46mm width is WITH crown. without it is 43mm, tho most seller specs show the full crown width, as with most watches. people need to relax.


----------



## debussychopin

Are you sure? I just got word from jomashop and from reading the commentary on the massdrop on this watch recently, that it is a 46mm without crown. 46 including crown would be nice if you confirm it to be true, unless you have another model? im talking about gl0039


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

debussychopin said:


> Are you sure? I just got word from jomashop and from reading the commentary on the massdrop on this watch recently, that it is a 46mm without crown. 46 including crown would be nice if you confirm it to be true, unless you have another model? im talking about gl0039


Yep. I just posted photos of measuring mine. 46 mm without crown. Just over 53 mm with crown.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/glyc...tual-dimensions-confirmed-photos-4665073.html


----------



## debussychopin

wow. bc i ordered the aquarius last week due to this thread....now i may have to return! i'll read that .. but we'll see...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

debussychopin said:


> wow. bc i ordered the aquarius last week due to this thread....now i may have to return! i'll read that .. but we'll see...


I know it's an overused phrase, but it DOES wear a lot smaller than 46 mm.

In fact, it might be the weight that bothers you more than the size. It's a dense mofo with a lot of mass.


----------



## debussychopin

i like dense mofo watches. really, i like my diver to be heavy.


----------



## casablancawatch

my bad. i got it, love it...but just measured it per your comment and WiTH crown it is 50mm...i will edit my comment above. sorry. do note, it is one heckuva watch, it is big, heavy, and i love it.


----------

